# Which bit for biscuits?



## albuilder (Jan 31, 2012)

Where to buy a good 1/4" shank router bit to use for biscuits.

Thanks, Al


----------



## Tool Home LLC (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you talking about a slot cutter?


Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Biscuit kits and Glue Spreader

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11pc-1-2-Sh...887800827?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20cd913bfb

==



albuilder said:


> Where to buy a good 1/4" shank router bit to use for biscuits.
> 
> Thanks, Al


----------



## albuilder (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes to work with standard biscuits.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What Bob gave a link to, 1/8" inch slot cutter. A stacked set is a better idea, you can use them for making grooves for splines and for making tongue and groove joints. You'll save money in the long run by buying a stacked set as opposed to buying blades individually. The stacked sets often come with a shim set for making fine adjustments.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Al

There are actually slot cutter sets (i.e arbor, cutter and 3 bearings - one for each size of commonly-available biscuits: #0, #10 and #20) - like the set BobJ linked to which is very similar to the Trend cutters I use. Biscuits are all EXACTLY 4mm thick (or 5/32in) and the groove needs to be a very snug fit to the biscuit. Alternative size slotters don't work at all well in my experience. The best way is to use a biscuit jointer, but in the absence of one of those a router and biscuit jointer cutter will do, albeit less conveniently. Some joints like end jointing mitred pieces or middle of board jointing simply can't be done with a router, though

There's some useful gen on biscuit jointing here and here which may help you understand the limitations of router biscuit jointing

Regards

Phil


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I always take a large *bit*e out of biscuits.

But to answer your question, a slot cutter is usually used.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Check MLCS they have free shipping and the bit you are asking about


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

cagenuts said:


> I always take a large *bit*e out of biscuits.
> 
> But to answer your question, a slot cutter is usually used.


Ah yes, but are you a dunker......?


----------



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

I dunk my doughnuts and sometimes my cookies . I usually top my biscuits with sausage gravy, but sometimes open them up and lather with butter followed by jam or honey.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I like using the blade out of my "biscuit jointer maching" on the router table most of the time..that way it's always right on .
I got 6ea. 4" blades from HF for only 2.oo ea..


==



Phil P said:


> Hi Al
> 
> There are actually slot cutter sets (i.e arbor, cutter and 3 bearings - one for each size of commonly-available biscuits: #0, #10 and #20) - like the set BobJ linked to which is very similar to the Trend cutters I use. Biscuits are all EXACTLY 4mm thick (or 5/32in) and the groove needs to be a very snug fit to the biscuit. Alternative size slotters don't work at all well in my experience. The best way is to use a biscuit jointer, but in the absence of one of those a router and biscuit jointer cutter will do, albeit less conveniently. Some joints like end jointing mitred pieces or middle of board jointing simply can't be done with a router, though
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

mikelley said:


> I dunk my doughnuts and sometimes my cookies . I usually top my biscuits with sausage gravy, but sometimes open them up and lather with butter followed by jam or honey.


Hi Mike

Does that make for a more solid joint over using PVA glue?

Regards

Phil


----------

